# i feel kinda stupid but ookayyy!



## spencoh (Oct 26, 2006)

ive been trying to lose some weight for a while, and ill eat healthy for like  a day and then give up. im so sick of that, so im doing this to keep me more motivated

im 5''3 and i go from 110 to 115 lbs all the time...im not trying to lose alot of weight, i just NEED to get rid of my love handles, and i also have this stupid pouch of fat on my lower stomache, its not that bad it just bugs the hell out of me. hahaha
i also want to work on my inner and outter thigh areas..OOH and my arms. ok i want to tone everything. everything needs just a little bit of work haha

im so lost, ive never been on a diet before, and i dont have a good workout routine yet

can any of you guys suggest a good diet for me? something healthy that will give me energy for working out and whatnot

edit---------------------

ok ill show you whats bothering me, i know its not alot but it WONT go away!


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Oct 26, 2006)

this may or not work for you, i've just found this is what works for me...

i walk up to seven miles a night. not because i feel i need to, but because i love it. i started out walking one or two..blasting my headphones in my ears...and it was my way of getting away from everything, it was my way of having MY time that i could think about anything i wanted to. 

so eventually i decided that one or two miles wasn't enough, and i wanted moremoremoremore and now i walk seven miles a night sometimes. 

if this sounds good to you, i def say go for it. its a lot easier than crunches and leglifts and whatever, but it burns a lot of calories. 


thats just what i do. it clears my mind too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hope you find something that works!


----------



## bottleblack (Oct 26, 2006)

It sounds like you're pretty small already - some simply weights and toning exercises would probably get you where you want to be with a day or two of cardio a week. The walking is a good suggestion if you're easing into never working out before, but if you rely on that solely you're not going to be giving any attention to your core or upper body.
As far as diet goes, how much do you focus on nutrition? Make sure you're incorporating lots of fruits & veggies into your diet, lean meats, whole grains, all that jazz.
Just my two cents, hope it helps.


----------



## spencoh (Oct 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilovexnerdsx* 

 
_this may or not work for you, i've just found this is what works for me...

i walk up to seven miles a night. not because i feel i need to, but because i love it. i started out walking one or two..blasting my headphones in my ears...and it was my way of getting away from everything, it was my way of having MY time that i could think about anything i wanted to. 

so eventually i decided that one or two miles wasn't enough, and i wanted moremoremoremore and now i walk seven miles a night sometimes. 

if this sounds good to you, i def say go for it. its a lot easier than crunches and leglifts and whatever, but it burns a lot of calories. 


thats just what i do. it clears my mind too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hope you find something that works!_

 

thats so funny because i recently started walking at nights to get away from everything. going through some crazy drama right now, its cool how walking clears your head.
im gona start walking more and more now haha
thanks!


----------



## spencoh (Oct 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bottleblack* 

 
_It sounds like you're pretty small already - some simply weights and toning exercises would probably get you where you want to be with a day or two of cardio a week. The walking is a good suggestion if you're easing into never working out before, but if you rely on that solely you're not going to be giving any attention to your core or upper body.
As far as diet goes, how much do you focus on nutrition? Make sure you're incorporating lots of fruits & veggies into your diet, lean meats, whole grains, all that jazz.
Just my two cents, hope it helps._

 
yeah im very small but i have problem areas that have been there ever since i can remember, and i feel like wearing a bathing suit next year. haha
and im trying to focus on nutrition alot, i want to be as healthy as possible
thanks for your help dewd <3


----------



## Tyester (Oct 26, 2006)

A small combination of abdominal excercises including crunches, knee raises, leg lifts, etc... will cure it.

You look fairly low on bodyfat, so if you're already performing cardio, you can up it, but it looks like your ok there. 

"Toning" or building a little muscle in that area will drastically improve what your looking to gain.(or lose rather)


----------



## spencoh (Oct 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tyester* 

 
_A small combination of abdominal excercises including crunches, knee raises, leg lifts, etc... will cure it.

You look fairly low on bodyfat, so if you're already performing cardio, you can up it, but it looks like your ok there. 

"Toning" or building a little muscle in that area will drastically improve what your looking to gain.(or lose rather)_

 
thankyou!


----------



## spencoh (Oct 27, 2006)

aaaaaargh day two of eating healthier. woop woop
im craving some icecream, and chocolate, and pizza and everything bad right now
helllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllp


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Oct 27, 2006)

some tricks ive heard when you're having cravings is to either ignore them ... which i know is hard, but they subside easier than you think

or brush your teeth

or chew some gum


----------



## spencoh (Oct 29, 2006)

i went to the gym with my friend yesterday
the stairmaster thing kicked my ass. i was on it for 15 minutes
then i did a bunch of other machines, im so sore today i cant even sit down
my butt aches
hahahaha


----------



## spencoh (Oct 29, 2006)

picture time

i feel skinnier, i know its only been a few days but im doing really well haha










my mom saw me for the first time in like 3 days, the first thing she said is that i look really skinny. haha yess


----------



## *emilie* (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi girl !
that picture of your tummy reminds me of myself SO MUCH.
You aren't and i'm not fat, or anything, but when i look at myself in the mirror, there's always that mini-handle on my lower tummy. 
I guess it would be better to get rid of it before it gets bigger, right ?...
But i realised eating less or healthier doesnt make it go away, it just makes it "floppier"..  the trick..(YUCK) is abs, abs, abs...
When you're pretty thin and you want to shape your body, don't diet, you'll just look the same, but in saggier. Workout did it for me.. until i got a puppy and couldnt go to the gym anymore...
now the handle's back.
but im gonna work on it


----------



## spencoh (Nov 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **emilie** 

 
_Hi girl !
that picture of your tummy reminds me of myself SO MUCH.
You aren't and i'm not fat, or anything, but when i look at myself in the mirror, there's always that mini-handle on my lower tummy. 
I guess it would be better to get rid of it before it gets bigger, right ?...
But i realised eating less or healthier doesnt make it go away, it just makes it "floppier"..  the trick..(YUCK) is abs, abs, abs...
When you're pretty thin and you want to shape your body, don't diet, you'll just look the same, but in saggier. Workout did it for me.. until i got a puppy and couldnt go to the gym anymore...
now the handle's back.
but im gonna work on it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

glad to hear that im not the only one with that crazy pouch!

and i havent just been dieting ive been working my abs like a mad woman, hahaha

along with everything else

you know what ab workout ive been doing that is totally working better than anything ive tried?
leg pushdowns
if you havent heard of them look here
http://images.google.com/imgres?imgu...3De  n%26lr%3D
 scroll down a tiny bit, they have pics hahaha

those kick my ass!


----------



## spencoh (Nov 1, 2006)

so i cheated yesterday and had a few mini snickers

DAMN
hahaha
but other than that ive been doing really well, ive never stuck to eating healthy for this long

*dance*


----------



## Tyester (Nov 6, 2006)

Allow yourself a cheat day once a week. Giving into your cravings when you have them *could lead to worse habits and you might stray off course totally. (not saying you will, but its sometimes the case)

Even if you don't feel like cheating on that day, it's always good to allow yourself something really nice you can't eat during the week, simply just to keep your sanity. Just remember not to go overboard.


----------



## spencoh (Nov 8, 2006)

i cheated alot during the weekend of my birthday, its ok though ive been back on track for a couple days now

i went for a jog with my sister last night, and i long ass walk with her this morning


im so sore. whew 

i really wish i lived closer to a gym! i need to start driving.


good news

im 105 lbs.

i was 113 for the lonnnngest time.


----------



## Tyester (Nov 9, 2006)

Just remember, wieght quickly lost, could be wieght quickly gained.

Just stay on track and keep it up!


----------



## *emilie* (Nov 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spencoh* 

 
_glad to hear that im not the only one with that crazy pouch!

and i havent just been dieting ive been working my abs like a mad woman, hahaha

along with everything else

you know what ab workout ive been doing that is totally working better than anything ive tried?
leg pushdowns
if you havent heard of them look here
http://images.google.com/imgres?imgu...3De  n%26lr%3D
 scroll down a tiny bit, they have pics hahaha

those kick my ass!_

 


wow those look painful, haha..
i can't get rid of my pouch .. i've been doing those darn abs for quite a while, and it's all toned, but underneath !!! gee


----------



## spencoh (Nov 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **emilie** 

 
_wow those look painful, haha..
i can't get rid of my pouch .. i've been doing those darn abs for quite a while, and it's all toned, but underneath !!! gee_

 
mines going away!

i took two jog/walks yesterday with hand weights, and i feel so good this morning

my ass is killing me from squats also hahaha


----------



## spencoh (Nov 14, 2006)

ive been doing so well the past couple of days. im proud of myself dewds

hahaha

i walked so much today

i actually ran alllll the way down my street without stopping once, ive never been able to do that in my life haha and i wasnt even that winded, wich is even more exciting, i couldnt even go up the stairs without having to recover a  month ago


----------



## spencoh (Nov 14, 2006)

bewp


----------



## spencoh (Nov 14, 2006)

went for two walks today, i felt really nauseous this morning and couldnt get any food down (stupid pms) but i had this chicken breast/wild rice bowl for lunch, and some honey bunches of oats for a snack just now. i noticed thats pretty much all ive been eating lately haha
that and fruit. im so picky, i tried eating whole wheat tortillas and bread and i hated it. blehhhhh why cant healthy foods taste better


----------



## Tyester (Nov 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spencoh* 

 
_blehhhhh why cant healthy foods taste better_

 
Cause if they did, everyone would eat healthy.

If I were a trainer and you took my advice to heart, I'd make the suggestion of: Moderating the cardio to about 3/4 times a week, mixed with high and slow paced, and make sure you work your abs 2 to 3 times. Building and "toning" muscle in that area will help you improve and reach your goal. Having a little muscle keeps things in a certain shape. If you want a slimmer, more tucked in stomach, make sure you work those muscles so they can keep everything in place how you want.(that's muscles' job, keeping everything in place 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

But take it with a grain of salt, if you look like your reaching your goal, then by all means keep up what your doing. Looking great too btw!


----------



## spencoh (Nov 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tyester* 

 
_Cause if they did, everyone would eat healthy.

If I were a trainer and you took my advice to heart, I'd make the suggestion of: Moderating the cardio to about 3/4 times a week, mixed with high and slow paced, and make sure you work your abs 2 to 3 times. Building and "toning" muscle in that area will help you improve and reach your goal. Having a little muscle keeps things in a certain shape. If you want a slimmer, more tucked in stomach, make sure you work those muscles so they can keep everything in place how you want.(that's muscles' job, keeping everything in place 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

But take it with a grain of salt, if you look like your reaching your goal, then by all means keep up what your doing. Looking great too btw! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

ive actually been doing exactally that! hahaha

i walk at least once a day, jog about 2 or 3 times a week, and a couple times a week ill do pushdowns for my abs, pushups, and squats

im finally seeing results, and working out is actually becoming fun haha


----------



## Tyester (Nov 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spencoh* 

 
_im finally seeing results, and working out is actually becoming fun haha_

 
It should be, the more you enjoy it, the more likely you'll continue to do it.


----------



## spencoh (Nov 18, 2006)

i had icecream yesterday, oh well

im fighting the urge to have some right now haha
ill do some pushdowns instead


----------



## Velouria (Dec 9, 2006)

Spencoh, I have exactly this same problem. What exercises are you doing? I need help!


----------



## organizedmess (Dec 11, 2006)

No more updates? Seems like you've been doing great!

Seeing how great you've been doing so far though is huge inspiration, I'm 5'1" and range anywhere from 110-125 (so not kidding) and I also suffer from "The Pouch". =]

I'd love to see your progress.


----------



## *emilie* (Jan 17, 2007)

so i've been cutting on the chocolate, and i am working out a lot.. i can feel the abs on my stomac, and i can see them on the upper part..
but the lower pouch WONT GO !! 
did you find any other trick ?


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jan 17, 2007)

not that im a fitness expert.. but have u tried 6inches.. really works out the lower part of ur stomach..   the best person to ask for lower ab workouts.. or workouts in genteral is Shimmer.. she has many great tips on working out


----------



## little teaser (Jan 17, 2007)

yes where is shimmer, i want to work on my abs too. and how many squats are you doing spencoh? i have to make myself workout but after i see results it makes me want to keep going.. but then i get sick or busy and then im at square one again, i dont really want to lose weight just tone..


----------



## spencoh (Oct 13, 2007)

SO

its been soooooo long.

i gained alot of weight, but recently i started jogging and doing other misc exersizes, and what do you know it worked. haha

i weighed 103 a couple days ago, right now im 106, it goes up and down but to think i weighed 115!

its crazy


heres some nerdy pics from just now
http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=1zbww5&s=2





haha wooh!


----------



## spencoh (Oct 13, 2007)

woops


----------

